# Penang Rethink - help required



## Rusty 747 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dear all, My wife is Malaysian and we have bought a condo off plan in Penang. I am British. I had a job to go to outside Malaysia but which would have allowed me to live with my wife in Penang and commute - effectively 1 week on, 1 week off. That job has fallen through but we are still committed to moving to Penang. So, here's the question - what jobs might be available for someone looking to supplement their income to the tune of a few thousand RM a month. Anything would be considered. We feel that our current non working income is just not quite enough to feel comfortable until pensions kick in i n afew years so anything at all to supplement by RM2-3k pcm would be looked at very seriously. I will be coming in under the spouse visa so can work but am just wondering what actually may be available?
All replies greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

